# Hi there Iam Stalian71..... Warning:



## stalian71 (May 11, 2010)

Please do not use " copper metal " pipes, bombs, or any copper parapherenalia, inhaleing "copper metal" could make you very seek, please comunicate this to your people, good luck and be well


----------



## White Noise (May 15, 2010)

It's probably not a good idea to make or use bombs period......


----------



## Big P (May 31, 2010)

is this true? i always thought the aluminum pipes were bad, heard aluminum can cause Alzheimer's Disease


if thats true aluminum pipes should be outlawed or atleast have a warning on them

i didnt know brass was bad, i have achrome pipe for this reason hope crome is safe


----------



## Murfy (May 31, 2010)

bombs

how about brass?


----------



## nubiebud (May 31, 2010)

Stainless is the way of the future.


----------



## NoRcHrOn (May 31, 2010)

Glass tops all pipe materials. pure, clean, nothing but herb smoke


----------



## monkeybones (May 31, 2010)

You mean the shit we plate our most common coins in?

Not sure where you're from buddy but copper is a pretty safe metal 

Bombs though, I'll avoid those.


----------



## daisydobey (May 31, 2010)

glass for taste and purity always.. smoking out of a clean glass nothing can compare.


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 31, 2010)

Big P said:


> is this true? i always thought the aluminum pipes were bad, heard aluminum can cause Alzheimer's Disease


 I heard of that about aluminum cans and I also believe they are linking the Teflon no stick coating on pans. I have heard of those two being a possible Alzheimer trigger. I am no scientist but I read a lot of health articles and those two stick out.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 31, 2010)

i used to weld aluminum all day long. did it for years........

i can't remember what i was going to say.


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 31, 2010)

That's funny...I think...what the hell... 


fdd2blk said:


> i used to weld aluminum all day long. did it for years........
> 
> i can't remember what i was going to say.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 31, 2010)

full face full of aluminum fumes 10 - 12 hours a day. often in enclosed areas.



[video=youtube;jg8C1cguaBY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jg8C1cguaBY[/video]


----------



## slk (Jun 6, 2010)

isn't Alzheimer's kind of like being stoned?


----------

